# Rose



## delusional (Feb 22, 2008)

[align=center]*Sleep softly angel...*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=left]I remember when I first came home to find you'd been dropped off by the rescue. You shyed away from my hand and you wouldn't even look at me.
You used to hide in the back of the carrier, on the few occasions we managed to coax you out of your cage, and you hid from the slightest sound or movement.[/align]
[align=left]Moving you and Ollie into the kitchen was the best thing we ever did for you. You came out of your shell and you took our home as your own. You even started to love being petted.
You got so bold you used to tear holes in our shopping bags and climb into the fridge whenever we opened it.
You were our stubborn little princess who would refuse touse a day-old litterbox.
I even thought I was breaking through to you and making friends, finally.[/align]
[align=left]I never did get that video of you and Ollie chasing Lee backwards and forwards because you thought he might have some kind of food for you. I told him I'd get it 'some other time'.
I wanted to wait until it was warmer to take you to play in my parents' garden, because I didn't want you to get sick.
I said that when I finished my NVQ, I would get the clickers out again and teach you all the things I know you were capable of.[/align]
[align=left]I can't believe it was only eight months ago when you came to us. It's not enough time with you, my Rosie-bear, but life isnever enough time.[/align]
[align=left]It was all so sudden. Last night you were chasing a wrapper around the kitchen floor, and you stomped at me when I snatched it away from you. I thought you'd gotten into something; eaten something bad. I thought the vet would give us some medicine and you'd be all better again. When I put you in that carrier this morning, I never would have thought I'd never see you again.[/align]
[align=left]I don't know how long that tumor was growing inside you, but I wish that we had found it sooner, before it attached itself to a part of your body and made itself permanent.[/align]
[align=left]You will have a place in our thoughts and our hearts forever, Rose. Goodbye seems so final, but I know that I need to let you go now. I know that I need to look after Ollie, because he is looking for you already. I don't think he understands, yet, that you aren't coming home. We had to leave him in the dark kitchen, on his own, for the first time ever tonight, and when we came home he didn't even come to greet us.[/align]
[align=left]I love you always. I miss you already. Sleep well my sweet baby girl.[/align]


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I was really hoping it was caught in time :tears2:Binky free lil girl :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry. Rose was such a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Bridge Little One.:rainbow:

I will light a candle for you Ollie that you both get through this sad time.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hearabout Rose...she was such a pretty little girl

So sad 

Cheryl


----------



## f_j (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry...Rose was beautiful...Rest in peace little one :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. This must've been such a shock. I'm sure that Rose knew she was loved and so special to you.

My heart and thoughts are with you during this difficult time.

Peg


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am sorry about Rosie. She is a beautiful bunny, who knew you loved her very much.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry about your loss of Rosie.:cry4: She was a very preety girl..

Binky free. :rainbow:ink iris:


Karlee :bunnyangel:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's amazing how bunnies can hide their ailments from us. What a beautiful and special bunny Rose was. I am so happy with the way you handled her last days--not giving up on her until you knew it was too late. You have such special memories of her. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss - she is beautiful. My heart goes out to you :hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Marietta (Feb 25, 2008)

Binky free, lovely Rose ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:
Such a beautiful angel!

Marietta


----------



## pamnock (Feb 25, 2008)

A beautiful girl - so sorry :rose:

Pam


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so sorry - she was such a beautiful little girl - Though just think she will be 
binky-ing free!! 
:rip:


----------



## momofmany (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh, no! What a shock that must have been to find that.  I am so very sorry. She is a beautiful bun.


----------

